# Cooling Dog Bed



## Trifecta (May 17, 2013)

Has anybody used one of these before? Did your dog like it? Or if you've used something similar, what did you think?

http://www.theuncommondog.com/KH-Cool-Bed-II-Dog-Bed.aspx

Hudson dislikes beds- he tends to get hot really quickly, so he'll lay on them for a while and then shove them into a ball in his kennel and use them as a pillow. I was hoping to find something that he would actually lay on.


----------



## SpinRetriever (Dec 25, 2012)

I have used Kuranda beds for years. In fact one is 14 years old. I put the fleece cover on in winter and take it off in summer, so its just a cool nylon sling. I think the company makes a crate model.


----------



## nolefan (Oct 27, 2012)

I bought one and although it is cool it also weighs a fricking ton when filled with water, which it needs to work. Good luck moving it to vacuum up dog hair around it is my only complaint. I second the kuranda bed, my collie lies on that on our back porch all the time, doesn't seem to care about the waterbed.


----------



## Trifecta (May 17, 2013)

Yeah I tried a Kuranda... he won't sleep on it. Prefers kitchen floor or concrete. Hence, why I'm worried about the cooling bed... don't really want to spend a bunch on something he won't use.


----------



## RetrieverLuvr (Jun 28, 2010)

I have beds similar to these. I have a golden that is the same way with being hot all the time. But she seeks out these beds and loves them! They are super cooling also. I have one ON my bed for her since shes always SO hot and have felt the cooling myself! Awesome for the dogs. Just careful putting them in with chewers......I watched a young dog I didnt know chewed.....well then I had a few gallons of water on my carpet....gurrr....

I have the Soothsoft Beds which I like the most out of the ones I have tried. Pricy, but I dont care for the canvasy covers on the other ones....


----------



## Trifecta (May 17, 2013)

Thanks!
I look up the soothsoft beds as well. Its going to be in his crate, and probably not get moved much, so weight isn't a huge issue. I also need to dig out my crate fans... the humidity down here is amazing compared to Kansas.


----------

